# ¡UVA-Q pasa de 1,000! ¡Felicidades!



## Tampiqueña

Querida paisana:

Me alegra ser la primera en felicitarte ¡Ya andas por los 1,049 posts! .

Es un placer contar con tu presencia, siempre amable y dispuesta a ayudar.

Me dará mucho gusto seguir leyendo todas tus aportaciones (como siempre). ¡Qué se arranquen los mariachis para celebrar esta ocasión! Y brindemos con tus "parientas" (clic).

¡Un abrazote!
Beatriz/Tampi...


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades UVA. Como Tampi me ha quitado la gracia de lo del vino, aporto algo de material fungible, para acompañar.

Ya en serio, muchas gracias por tus aportes, amabilidad y simpatía.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Rayines

Hola UVA-Q: No nos cruzamos mucho, pero tu nick es uno de esos que siempre me llaman la atención (creía que era el nombre de un astronauta, o algo así ); es una buena oportunidad para saludarte.

*¡¡FELICITACIONES POR LOS 1000!!*
*Y que se repitan.....*​


----------



## bb008

*¡Felicitaciones Uvita!*
*No hay nada mejor que estar como una uva...*​


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES UVA-Q​ 
Un placer siempre encontrarte
Un beso
Rosalía​


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades UVA!!!!

Un abrazo.

(Yo sigo con lo del mapa.)


----------



## Fernita

*Dear UVA,*

*¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES POR TODA TU AYUDA!!!*

*¡Y muchas gracias!*

*Es un placer coincidir contigo.*

*Te mando un abrazo muy fuerte,*
*Fernita.*

*mira*​


----------



## Mangato

Felicidades y que continues siendo como eres. Como una uva


----------



## Cristina Moreno

* ¡FELICIDADES UVA-Q! *​
*Muchas gracias queridísima amiga por haber sido tan amable con nosotros, y sabes bien cuánto te estamos agradecidos. *

*Cada uno que coincide contigo te ama inmediatamente... and this is what happened with me!*

*Gracias por todo y espero que nos vemos en el foro cuanto antes porque leerte es un verdadero placer.*

*Cuídate mi amiga y FELICIDADES de nuevo.*
*Mil besos para ti...*
*Crisitna*
​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicitaciones Uva ...
Es un placer encontrarte de vez en cuando por el Sólo español...

Un beso
Rosangelus


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Muchisimas felicidades UVA!

¡Mira cómo unos tratan de alcanzarte!


----------



## Priss

QUÉ GUSTO QUE SEAS PASTE DEL FORO UVITA Q!!!!! 
SE TE FELICITA Y AGRADECE POR TODOS TUS APORTES BRINDADOS, Y POR LA AMABILIDAD QUE TE CARACTERIZA. 
Para ti:
http://www.administratuhogar.com/mascotas/conejitos.jpg

Ojalá te guste.... y felicidades


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> Querida paisana:
> 
> Me alegra ser la primera en felicitarte ¡Ya andas por los 1,049 posts! .
> 
> Es un placer contar con tu presencia, siempre amable y dispuesta a ayudar.
> 
> Me dará mucho gusto seguir leyendo todas tus aportaciones (como siempre). ¡Qué se arranquen los mariachis para celebrar esta ocasión! Y brindemos con tus "parientas" (clic).
> 
> ¡Un abrazote!
> Beatriz/Tampi...


 
Muchas Gracias Bety!!!! El placer es todo mío contar con gente tan amable, amigable, especial... Gracias por invitar a 'mi familia'

Bueno que hasta a mi festejo llego tarde!!!!! 
Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades UVA. Como Tampi me ha quitado la gracia de lo del vino, aporto algo de material fungible, para acompañar.
> 
> Ya en serio, muchas gracias por tus aportes, amabilidad y simpatía.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


 
Gracias Ant, perfecto! algo sólido para que 'mi familia' no se nos suba a la cabeza!!!!
Muchas gracias !!!!!
Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

Rayines said:


> Hola UVA-Q: No nos cruzamos mucho, pero tu nick es uno de esos que siempre me llaman la atención (creía que era el nombre de un astronauta, o algo así ); es una buena oportunidad para saludarte.
> 
> *¡¡FELICITACIONES POR LOS 1000!!*
> 
> *Y que se repitan.....*​


 
Muchas gracias Rayines, espero tener la fortuna de cruzarme más a menudo contigo. Nada de intriga en el nombre, simplemente es mi fruta favorita junto con las cerezas!!! 
Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

bb008 said:


> *¡Felicitaciones Uvita!*
> 
> 
> *No hay nada mejor que estar como una uva...*​


 
Muchas gracias bb, mira que escogí perfecto mi 'nick' sin saberlo hasta hace poco  
Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

romarsan said:


> FELICIDADES UVA-Q​
> 
> Un placer siempre encontrarte
> Un beso
> 
> Rosalía​


 
Muchas gracias Rosalía, el placer es todo mío!!!!
Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Felicidades UVA!!!!
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> (Yo sigo con lo del mapa.)


 
Muchas gracias por visitarme RIU!!!!! ¿Cómo está tu bebé?
Un Abrazo 

PD Jajaja, no sabes cómo reí!!! pues nada que sólo fue mi sombra, nada tan complicado como un mapa (aunque puedo inventar algún maravilloso lugar!!!!)


----------



## UVA-Q

Fernita said:


> *Dear UVA,*​
> 
> *¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES POR TODA TU AYUDA!!!*​
> *¡Y muchas gracias!*​
> *Es un placer coincidir contigo.*​
> *Te mando un abrazo muy fuerte,*
> *Fernita.*​
> 
> *mira*​


Mil Gracias Fernita, sí que fue un muy cálido abrazo de oso!!! (no sé por qué imaginé que iba a ser 'emplumado' ) Gracias a ustedes, en verdad que el placer es todo mío!!! Prometo que aprenderé a meter links, para enviarles abrazos y detalles tan lindos como el que me has enviado.
Gracias otra vez!!!!
Un abrazo!!  (aquí necesitas imaginación )


----------



## UVA-Q

Mangato said:


> Felicidades y que continues siendo como eres. Como una uva


Hola, muchas gracias Mangato, lo intentaré, para estar como una uva 
Un abrazo


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas felicidaes UVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Silvia*


----------



## UVA-Q

Cristina Moreno said:


> * ¡FELICIDADES UVA-Q! *​
> 
> *Muchas gracias queridísima amiga por haber sido tan amable con nosotros, y sabes bien cuánto te estamos agradecidos. *​
> *Cada uno que coincide contigo te ama inmediatamente... and this is what happened with me!*​
> *Gracias por todo y espero que nos vemos en el foro cuanto antes porque leerte es un verdadero placer.*​
> *Cuídate mi amiga y FELICIDADES de nuevo.*
> *Mil besos para ti...*
> *Crisitna*​


 
Amiga, muchas gracias a ti!!!!!! En verdad que quien agradece soy yo,  Too much Cristi!!! Thank you once more!!! En verdad que el placer es mío. I'm really out of words!!!!
Un abrazo!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

ROSANGELUS said:


> Felicitaciones Uva ...
> Es un placer encontrarte de vez en cuando por el Sólo español...
> 
> Un beso
> Rosangelus


Gracias Rosangelus!!! Qué bueno recibir 'tu visita'!!!! Muy interesante tu thread!!! sobre todo saber que palabras tan comunes para mí, ni los oriundos del DF las usan como yo  ¡Ah pero qué 'taruga' jajajajaaja!
Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

anthodocheio said:


> ¡Muchisimas felicidades UVA!
> 
> ¡Mira cómo unos tratan de alcanzarte!


 
Grcias Anthodocheio!!!! pues que ni sueñe un mordisco!!!! No me dejo!!!!
Un abrazo 

Por favor, dime por PM cómo meter los links!!!! No me he tomado el tiempo de averiguarlo!!!
Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

Priss said:


> QUÉ GUSTO QUE SEAS PASTE DEL FORO UVITA Q!!!!!
> SE TE FELICITA Y AGRADECE POR TODOS TUS APORTES BRINDADOS, Y POR LA AMABILIDAD QUE TE CARACTERIZA.
> Para ti:
> http://www.administratuhogar.com/mascotas/conejitos.jpg
> 
> Ojalá te guste.... y felicidades


Muchas gracias Priss, pues me encantó, muy tierno!!!! No sabes cómo me ha sido de utilidad este foro en mi trabajo!!! lo menos que puedo hacer, es brindar mis opiniones para retribuir en un 0.00001% lo que me han ayudado.

Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

silvia fernanda said:


> *Muchas felicidaes UVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Silvia*


 
Muchas gracias Silvia!!!!! Qué gusto verte por aquí!!!

Un abrazo


----------



## Tezzaluna

Dulce Uvita,

Felicidades por tu milenario post.  Me encanta leerte, y siempre aprendo cantidades de vos.

1000 besos,

TezzaLuna


----------



## alexacohen

Perdona, querida Uvita.

No he visto tu congrat hasta hoy, y como tú y yo coincidimos muy poco en los hilos, no me había dado cuenta de que ya has llegado - y pasado - tu primer miliversario.

Felicidades, Uva-Q, mi propósito de Año Nuevo es coindicir en el foro con gente maravillosa como tú.

Un abrazo,

Ale


----------



## valdo

Felicitaciones, UVA...

Siempre ha sido un placer ver tus aportaciones...!!!

Saludos desde Letonia


----------



## UVA-Q

Tezzaluna said:


> Dulce Uvita,
> Felicidades por tu milenario post. Me encanta leerte, y siempre aprendo cantidades de vos.
> 1000 besos,
> TezzaLuna


Muchas gracias TezzaMoon!!!! YO soy quien siempre aprende de tí con tus excelentes sugerencias. Thank you so much!!!
Un abrazo!


----------



## UVA-Q

alexacohen said:


> Perdona, querida Uvita.
> No he visto tu congrat hasta hoy, y como tú y yo coincidimos muy poco en los hilos, no me había dado cuenta de que ya has llegado - y pasado - tu primer miliversario.
> Felicidades, Uva-Q, mi propósito de Año Nuevo es coindicir en el foro con gente maravillosa como tú.
> Un abrazo,
> Ale


 
Gracias Mil Ale, cierto es que no hemos coincidido mucho en línea, pero me has sido de muchísima ayuda en innumerables ocasiones!!!  Espero verte más seguido. Gracias!!!!!!
Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

valdo said:


> Felicitaciones, UVA...
> Siempre ha sido un placer ver tus aportaciones...!!!
> Saludos desde Letonia


 
Muchas gracias Valdo, qué bien que te diste una vuelta por aquí, viniendo de tan lejos .
Un abrazo


----------



## CarolMamkny

Wow!!!

Yo siempre llego tarde a estas celebraciones pero lo importantes es que llego 

Un saludo inmenso a mi compañera de discusiones (porque màs de una vez hemos sido solo tu y yo ) y de hilos a los que muchas veces nadie más presta atención.

¡Un abrazo y que tengas 3.000 más!


----------



## UVA-Q

CarolMamkny said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Yo siempre llego tarde a estas celebraciones pero lo importantes es que llego
> 
> Un saludo inmenso a mi compañera de discusiones (porque màs de una vez hemos sido solo tu y yo ) y de hilos a los que muchas veces nadie más presta atención.
> 
> ¡Un abrazo y que tengas 3.000 más!


 
Muchas gracias Carol, como bien dices, lo importante es que estás aquí. Un saludo igual para tí, espero seguir coincidiendo contigo. Ha sido muy divertido e interesante!!!!

Gracias otra vez.
Un abrazo


----------



## Jaén

Uvita!!

Como siempre, "the last, but not the least"! (al menos por ahora, claro) 

Felicidades por los mil posts, y que vengan muchos miles más!

Saludos afectuosos desde *Brasil*!

Alberto.


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas gracias Alberto!!! Hermosa tu postal.
Un abrazo


----------



## alacant

Congratulations!

Sorry I got here a bit late, but better late than never.

Always a pleasure to meet you here.
Big hugs, from the bird and his spokeswoman


----------



## Eugin

WOW!!! ¡1111!!! ¡Qué buen número para llegar tarde!!!! 

Lo siento Uvita, pero igual quería dejar mi saludo y felicitaciones por tan lindos mensajes compartiods con nosotros.

Y como dicen los españoles por aquí: "¡A por muchos más"!!!  

¡Un fuerte abrazo!!!


----------



## Cristina.

Felicitaciones, uvita, es un placer leer tus posts.
Al principio pensé que eras de Cuba, lo digo por el nombre.
Te gustan los rayos UVA?


----------



## UVA-Q

alacant said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sorry I got here a bit late, but better late than never.
> 
> Always a pleasure to meet you here.
> Big hugs, from the bird and his spokeswoman


 
Thank you so very much dear Alacant!!! Big hugs from México City. Truly, is My pleasure to meet you all guys here!!!
Abrazos


----------



## UVA-Q

Eugin said:


> WOW!!! ¡1111!!! ¡Qué buen número para llegar tarde!!!!
> 
> Lo siento Uvita, pero igual quería dejar mi saludo y felicitaciones por tan lindos mensajes compartiods con nosotros.
> 
> Y como dicen los españoles por aquí: "¡A por muchos más"!!!
> 
> ¡Un fuerte abrazo!!!


¡¡¡Muchas gracias Eugin!!! Fuiste la primer persona en pillarme en los 999 .  Muchas gracias a tí, en verdad no saben lo que he aprendido de todos ustedes, y lo mejor: Mis dudas han sido contestadas antes de tener que preguntar, así que no tengo que robarles tiempo extra!!! 
Abrazos


----------



## UVA-Q

Cristina. said:


> Felicitaciones, uvita, es un placer leer tus posts.
> Al principio pensé que eras de Cuba, lo digo por el nombre.
> Te gustan los rayos UVA?


Muchas gracias Cristina.  Más mexicana que el nopal resulto ser, del mismísimo Distrito Federal (Ciudad de México), mi nick viene de una de mis frutas favoritas: las uvas y cerezas son mi 'veneno', nada que ver con los rayos, 'tarugamente' (jajaja) no asocié nunca la fruta con los rayos .

Un abrazo


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Uva Muchísimas Felicidades para ti y espero seguir compartiendo contigo. Hacía rato que no entraba en este foro Congrats.

Besos.
CB.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Uva,

Sí, sé que ya han pasado casi 200 posts desde tu primer milenio, pero igual quería felicitarte por este logro tan especial. Un fuerte abrazo desde Perú y para acompañar, un pequeño aperitivo...

¡Felicidades!

Erasmo.


----------



## UVA-Q

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. Uva Muchísimas Felicidades para ti y espero seguir compartiendo contigo. Hacía rato que no entraba en este foro Congrats.
> 
> Besos.
> CB.


 
Muchas gracias Cuban, es un verdadero placer encontrarte en los foros.  Por aquí nos seguiremos viendo!!! 

Un abrazo!!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola Uva,
> 
> Sí, sé que ya han pasado casi 200 posts desde tu primer milenio, pero igual quería felicitarte por este logro tan especial. Un fuerte abrazo desde Perú y para acompañar, un pequeño aperitivo...
> 
> ¡Felicidades!
> 
> Erasmo.


 
¡Wow! Erasmo, qué detalle!!!! Muchas gracias, delicioso el aperitivo!!!! Un cariñoso abrazo desde México!!!!!


----------



## Mirlo

¡Uva aunque tarde, Mil Felicidades!

Myrlo


----------



## UVA-Q

Mirlo said:


> ¡Uva aunque tarde, Mil Felicidades!
> 
> Myrlo


 
Gracias Mirlo!!!! Seguimos de Fiesta, no te preocupes.  Un abrazo


----------



## frida-nc

Muchisimas felicidades UVA-Q.
Nos alegra mucho tenerte a ti en el foro.
Cariños.


----------



## UVA-Q

frida-nc said:


> Muchisimas felicidades UVA-Q.
> Nos alegra mucho tenerte a ti en el foro.
> Cariños.


 
Muchas gracias Frida!!!
Un abrazo


----------



## María Madrid

Uy qué tarde llego.... pero no con menos entusiasmo! 

Mil perdones por el despiste y mil felicidades.. que están más cerca de las dos mil!! Saludos,


----------



## Kibramoa

*UVA:
!Ay! Caray. Pues más tarde llego yo.  No quise llegar con las manos vacías, aquí tienes un regalito.*



* P.D. De una vez te felicito por tus  2,000.*


----------



## UVA-Q

María Madrid said:


> Uy qué tarde llego.... pero no con menos entusiasmo!
> 
> Mil perdones por el despiste y mil felicidades.. que están más cerca de las dos mil!! Saludos,


 
Muchas gracias María, no te preocupes, que la fiesta sigue!!! 

Un abrazo


----------



## UVA-Q

Kibramoa said:


> *UVA:*
> *!Ay! Caray. Pues más tarde llego yo. No quise llegar con las manos vacías, aquí tienes un regalito.*
> 
> 
> 
> *P.D. De una vez te felicito por tus 2,000.*


 
Muchas gracias!!!!! Hermosos nuestros tulipanes!!!!! Que siga la fiesta 

Un abrazo


----------



## aceituna

Uy, iba a decir que me daba vergüenza llegar a felicitarte por los mil cuando llevas ¡1537!, pero tengo una reputación que mantener, así que sin ninguna vergüenza:

*¡MUCHAS, MUCHAS FELICIDADES UVA POR ESOS FANTÁSTICOS 1537 MENSAJES!*​ 


*¡Y que siga la fiesta!*​ 
Un besote enorme,
Inés


----------



## UVA-Q

aceituna said:


> Uy, iba a decir que me daba vergüenza llegar a felicitarte por los mil cuando llevas ¡1537!, pero tengo una reputación que mantener, así que sin ninguna vergüenza:
> 
> *¡MUCHAS, MUCHAS FELICIDADES UVA POR ESOS FANTÁSTICOS 1537 MENSAJES!*​
> ​
> *¡Y que siga la fiesta!*​
> Un besote enorme,
> Inés


 
Me parece muuuy bien querida Inés (siempre cuida esa reputación  ), muchas gracias por dejar tu fiesta unos minutillos para darte una vuelta por aquí. ¡Pues que la fiesta no quiere parar!!!! 

Un Beso!!!!


----------

